# Prozac and IBS



## ccj100 (Jan 4, 2003)

Does the effect of Prozac on serotonin have any bearing on IBS?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Heber, I posted another response to you on the Prozac users comments thread. It has helped me more than I can express with my IBS. Not only that, but I have experienced less flare ups of Fibromyalgia. (IBS and Fibro go hand in hand) Also, my concentration and motivation has been better, and best of all, more energy and better sleep.


----------

